

Pickadate.js - a lightweight (6.66kb) jQuery date picker - amsul
http://amsul.github.com/pickadate.js

======
manpages
No offense, but I'll quote Rebecca Murphey: do we really still live in a world
where a jquery datepicker plugin can make it to #1 on hacker news?

------
duedl0r
how do you change the year?

~~~
amsul
Its in the works.. I should be able to push the update tonight

